# dishwasher hook-up



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,



> But, does this connection have to be with wiring from circuit box


Normally/most common is hard wired.



> or can I purchase any diswasher power cord to connect it


Can install a cord if there is an outlet to plug it into.

This may help....
http://www.popularmechanics.com/how_to_central/home_clinic/1276406.html

jeff.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Here in Canada dish washers always come equipped with a power cord and 15 amp plug!

It must be required by law, as all our appliances are US made.


----------



## gotboost (Sep 5, 2008)

Most are hard wired,they can be corded but the cord must be rated for a dishwasher,a 3 prong grounded outlet on a 15-20amp separate circuit,read the electrical requirements in the installation instructions and follow them to the tee..


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

The biggest code violation I see is dishwashers hardwired with no disconnect. I prefer the plug and cord method with a receptacle under the sink.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

chris75 said:


> The biggest code violation I see is dishwashers hardwired with no disconnect. I prefer the plug and cord method with a receptacle under the sink.


 How about a ground fault receptacle?


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

Wildie said:


> How about a ground fault receptacle?


Only if your buying :thumbsup: No its not required by code, nor would I waste someones money on it.


----------



## fconticello (Sep 9, 2008)

*Hard wire*

I installed one a few years back. I forget whether it whether it was standard 120 or 240 volt. If it is a standard 120 you can run a line form another outlet and terminate it in a junction box behind the dishwasher and hardwire it. In US I don't think many come with a cord so they can get you for the installation charge since most people don't want to venture into the hardwiring.


----------



## dac122 (Sep 5, 2008)

Safest is with either cord or hard wired to a GFI protected circuit. If its from a circuit in the kitchen it may already be GFI protected. Check your code office to be sure you're doing it right.


----------

